# Memory problem with Asus P6x58d-e



## david carey (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a Memory problem with Asus P6x58d-e . Six slots populated ( 12 gb ) , and they now read as 4gb . CPU-Z shows 12gb Dual channel . Speccy show 12gb dual . Task manager 4gb , Bios 4 gb , and Aida64 also shows 4gb . I have tried swapping the modules around but keeping the triple modules together . Any thoughts and help greatly appreciated . One thing also is that on restarting , the computer shuts down and restarts either once or twice before the post beep .


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 28, 2018)

Had the same issue in multiple boards (X58), its a memory failure


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Check cpu socket


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 28, 2018)

Decrease DRAM clocks to 800MHz, increase QPI/DRAM Voltage to 1,3V. When 12GB is visible try increasing Frequency step by step to 1066 first, then 1333 and lastly 1600.


----------



## david carey (Sep 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check cpu socket


That looks like the problem , will try tomorrow , PSU shopping today .


agent_x007 said:


> Decrease DRAM clocks to 800MHz, increase QPI/DRAM Voltage to 1,3V. When 12GB is visible try increasing Frequency step by step to 1066 first, then 1333 and lastly 1600.


 Thanks , will give it a go


----------



## david carey (Oct 17, 2018)

Still have a memory issue , Apart from "get a new board" does anyone have any ideas ? 
A single Dimm works - single channel . 
2 Dimm works dual channel .
3 DImm works but only shows 4 gb and computer restarts twice before booting up . 
Same with all 6 slots populated . 
   I have swapped out the modules and reseated the CPU and heat-sink ( new one ). 

Are there any other memory configurations apart from the ones in the Asus manual ?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 17, 2018)

For your tri-channel ram setup try running ram at 1333Mhz and manually setting ram timings and voltage.  Voltage may be low.

Is the memory a mixed set... not all same brand and speed?  If so, use the slowest set as the baseline for all ram timing.

EDIT:  have you the most recent BIOS with tweeks from here:   https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tre-patched-bios-for-x58-motherboards.246101/


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 17, 2018)

Intel introduced on-chip integrated memory controller (IMC) with Nehalem.

There are several rules when it comes to memory on X58:

1. All memory modules must be from the same vendor, brand and timings.
2. Uncore clock must be at least x2 of DDR frequency for Nehalem and x1.5 for Westmere.
3. Uncore shouldn't be higher than QPI data strap.
4. More DDR modules require more Uncore voltage (QPI/VTT).
5. DDR RTL values change slightly on reboot.

Missing RAM on X58 is usually because of the CPU not sitting well, bent CPU socket pins, insufficient DDR voltage, insufficient QPI/VTT voltage, wrong slot placement, damaged DDR circuit caused by over-tighten CPU cooler, and damaged IMC.

In AIDA64, you can see exactly which modules and slots are populated (Computer > DMI > Memory Modules).

Get contacts cleaning spray, alcohol, cotton swabs and clean everything, then install 3 modules, reset CMOS and configure the BIOS manually.


----------



## LFaWolf (Oct 17, 2018)

Another thing is- you are running 64-bit OS, right? 32-bit Windows is limited to 4GB only.


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2018)

Have you checked each slot functions with a single stick of ram in and boots ok?  I find this can tell you if there's a problem with the socket/ram/memory slots


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2018)

david carey said:


> One thing also is that on restarting , the computer shuts down and restarts either once or twice before the post beep .



That's some sort of initialization boot reset.  I have the same board (that just apparently died).

I'd try three match pairs in the recommended configuration and see if you get 6GB to show up.  X58 chipset is picky for ram slots, there are certain configurations where it won't even boot, I ran across that in my X58 EVGA board.  The manual should tell you what those are.



LFaWolf said:


> Another thing is- you are running 64-bit OS, right? 32-bit Windows is limited to 4GB only.



That's a good point, falls under the category of "check the cables" first

Why it shows 12GB in CPUz and Speccy, I can't say.  The fact that BIOS only shows 4GB may rule that out.

The other obvious thing to try is remove the CMOS battery, and use the reset button on the I/O header.


----------



## david carey (Oct 17, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> For your tri-channel ram setup try running ram at 1333Mhz and manually setting ram timings and voltage.  Voltage may be low.
> Is the memory a mixed set... not all same brand and speed?  If so, use the slowest set as the baseline for all ram timing.
> EDIT:  have you the most recent BIOS with tweeks from here:   https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tre-patched-bios-for-x58-motherboards.246101/


Memory is all Kingston ,one kit of 3 and 3 matched compatible modules from Kingston all 1333 Mhz .



LFaWolf said:


> Another thing is- you are running 64-bit OS, right? 32-bit Windows is limited to 4GB only.


Of course , board has 12GB - 6 x 2GB .


phill said:


> Have you checked each slot functions with a single stick of ram in and boots ok?  I find this can tell you if there's a problem with the socket/ram/memory slots


There are only certain memory configurations that can be used on these boards , cannot just use 1 stick in any slot , only Dimm A1 .


Regeneration said:


> Intel introduced on-chip integrated memory controller (IMC) with Nehalem.
> 
> There are several rules when it comes to memory on X58:
> 
> ...


Aida seems to have the best info regarding memory , the other ones see more memory while Aida has the same info as the computer .


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 17, 2018)

@david carey :  With all 6 slots populated you need to bump memory voltage.

*Like Sasqui said above,  get 3 sticks to boot first.*  I ran 6 x 2GB of Gskill 2000mhz ram and had to bump voltage.  I later switched to 3 x 4GB of GSkill 2133mhz, no bump needed.

With a Xeon chip on the right board you should be able to run 8GB sticks.  Do the Bios update.

*Kingston is just plain hit or miss on X58.*  Would not be my first choice.  If you have access to another brand try and see if it boots and shows in Bios.


----------



## david carey (Oct 18, 2018)

Did


jsfitz54 said:


> @david carey :  With all 6 slots populated you need to bump memory voltage.
> 
> *Like Sasqui said above,  get 3 sticks to boot first.*  I ran 6 x 2GB of Gskill 2000mhz ram and had to bump voltage.  I later switched to 3 x 4GB of GSkill 2133mhz, no bump needed.
> 
> ...



2 modules shows 2040 MB
3 modules shows 4088 MB
6 modules has 2 restarts ( auto ) before booting up .

Settings in Bios are auto and stock . 8GB modules are expensive - $66 for a single 8GB budget Kingston module . If only I could run registered memory , I had 3 8GB modules offered to me for $44 ( for all 3 not one ! ) .
    I don't think it is a Kingston memory issue , they were working fine on this board and my T3500 ( waiting for a new M/B ) .

Did this platform have memory issues like this one when it was new or are these issues age related ? What was going through the engineers minds when they imposed memory limitations such as limited slot configurations ?
I now have 8 GB of memory shown in Task manager / BIOS and Aida . Strangely Aida shows it as triple , while CPU-Z shows 12 GB triple and the same for Speccy . 8 GB is a lot better than the 2 GB I was using yesterday ( i was back and forth in task manager closing things )  . This after cleaning the contacts with an eraser


----------



## LFaWolf (Oct 18, 2018)

Ah, you most likely have some contact issues with the ram slots (or with the memory. Perhaps corrosion or oxidization.  Did you pull the board and look at the slots closely? Did you try to use compressed air and blow out any dust from the ram slots?


----------



## david carey (Oct 18, 2018)

LFaWolf said:


> Ah, you most likely have some contact issues with the ram slots (or with the memory. Perhaps corrosion or oxidization.  Did you pull the board and look at the slots closely? Did you try to use compressed air and blow out any dust from the ram slots?


I don't have a can , almost certainly cannot get one locally - I just went on a 6 hr round trip to get some half decent thermal paste . Will try and get some later . Not sure I want to "pull the board" , it took an effort shoehorning it in - no spare clearance at all .


----------



## david carey (Oct 19, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> That's some sort of initialization boot reset.  I have the same board (that just apparently died).



Anyone have an additional information on this ( regarding the two auto restarts before booting)  ?


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 19, 2018)

The motherboard restarts during POST due to a memory initialization error.

You were given plenty of tips, but you don't seem to follow.

Clean the contacts with cotton swabs mixed with alcohol. You can get that stuff in almost every grocery store.

Then start with 3 memory modules.

Try to configure the DDR timings in the BIOS manually. Make sure to set command rate to 2T.

Increase QPI/VTT voltage to 1.25v and DDR voltage to 1.6v.




Try four DIMMs configuration, if the BIOS reports 6GB of RAM, it means the system fails to utilize the entire 3rd channel, possibly damaged motherboard.

The manual says you can use single DIMM but only on blue slots. If its correct, test all slots to ensure its not a physical damage.

If you want more tips, post photos and screenshots, maybe someone on the forums with a sharp eyesight could determine the source of the problem.


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

david carey said:


> There are only certain memory configurations that can be used on these boards , cannot just use 1 stick in any slot , only Dimm A1



Can you get away with two Dimms and try it that way?  Or do you have any other ram you can try in the board?  I've a Gigabyte X58A-OC, it will run ok with a single dimm..  Surprised yours has issues..  What CPU are you using in the board?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 19, 2018)

phill said:


> Can you get away with two Dimms and try it that way?  Or do you have any other ram you can try in the board?  I've a Gigabyte X58A-OC, it will run ok with a single dimm..  Surprised yours has issues..  What CPU are you using in the board?



Actually yes, two dimms in the right slots will run in dual channel.  It's buried somewhere in the manual


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

I remember testing my X58A-OC and it was working with single sticks (ebay purchase so wanted to check everything worked!!) so went with single slot to check it posted.. Worked fine with my Classified boards as well so I'm surprised it doesn't with your Asus board.. (now reading you have an Asus board might make a bit of a difference.... but I don't think it really should...)  Any chance of a change of CPU or any other DDR3 memory at all?


----------



## david carey (Oct 20, 2018)

Sorry , bit late in replying , internet problem .
I have just spent an hour swapping memory sicks around , cannot say i feel any wiser though ( apart from feeling the M/B is damaged ) . 
DIMM A1 single stick OK , B1 single stick OK , C1 single stick OK . 
A1 , B1 + C1 shows 2040 MB . 
A1 , B1 , C1 + A2 ( triple channel ) shows 4088 MB . 
All 6 slots populated shows 8184 MB . 
I have the X5650 installed , I could swap it for another X5650 or a W3565 . I only have the 6 sticks of memory . Will try to clean out the memory slots tomorrow .


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2018)

Sounds like it is I'm afraid to say..

But I would try the W3565 and see if the same error happens with that CPU as the X5650..  Also just check the underside of the CPUs to see if there's anything on the pads or in the socket.  But be VERY careful if you try to remove anything from the socket, those pins are very sensitive.. 

It might be something to do with the socket or the CPU...  If you're putting 3 sticks of 2Gb it should be showing 6Gb of ram as I'm sure you know...


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 20, 2018)

david carey said:


> Sorry , bit late in replying , internet problem .
> I have just spent an hour swapping memory sicks around , cannot say i feel any wiser though ( apart from feeling the M/B is damaged ) .
> DIMM A1 single stick OK , B1 single stick OK , C1 single stick OK .
> A1 , B1 + C1 shows 2040 MB .
> ...



Try another X5650 before replacing the M/B. Could be a damaged IMC.


----------



## david carey (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you for all your assistance - And patience . I have now got all 12 MB showing , I cleaned out the Ram slots . I was expecting a motherboard failure or processor malfunction being a pessimistic individual .


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

david carey said:


> Thank you for all your assistance - And patience . I have now got all 12 MB showing , I cleaned out the Ram slots . I was expecting a motherboard failure or processor malfunction being a pessimistic individual .



Glad it's all up and running


----------

